# Fixing agent recommendations???



## kaliban (Apr 26, 2018)

hello, i make a lot of acrylic paintings with candle wax dripped onto them. can somebody PLEASE recommend me any fixing agents (any kind) that might succeed in fixing the wax to the canvas? i have experienced the wax slowly peeling away from the canvas over time and want to reduce if not stop this happening.


----------

